# Rust Issues



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

From the R 35’s I’ve seen there’s been varying rust issues, I thought I’d post a few pointers for people owning and like to keep there car in tip top shape or anybody buying a used car that might need some guidance.

Front subframes
Rear subframes
Fuel tank filler pipes
Fuel tanks themselves, usually where they have picked up stone chips
Doors below the mirrors
Rear wheel tubs at the top where shockers pass through the shell
Seams where floor and chassis panels overlap
Spring clips on fuel breather lines
Bolts on suspension and Undertrays
Undertray brackets
Exhaust brackets

These are a few areas to check whilst your cars in for a service or repair or even a pre purchase inspection.

Its not applicable to all cars but do take the time to look over as prevention is the best way forward.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Doors under mirrors should be covered by warranty, Gold Motors have always got any I send there through.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I like your phrase “should be” but moving forward Gold Motors will cover the south for repairs, can anybody else post places in the midlands and north for the benefit of other forum members pls.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

OK hes never not got one through warranty for the corrosion issue under the mirror, its not rust BTW!, answer for any other area is any Nissan NHPC approved bodyshop, call your nearest Nissan NHPC and ask for the name of their approved bodyshop!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Rust corrosion whatever you want to call it, its an eye sore and keeps getting worse and worse to the point where I supplied 2 good doors to repair 2014 car.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Whether its warrantied or not the cost to repair is relatively small , and correctly done no reason it should come back, ironic that the panels that dont rust on a jap car are pretty much only ones to cause problems


----------



## archan (Apr 25, 2019)

Thank you for this post. I am meticolous with my car care and really appreciate these kinds of tips.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

We carry out GTR body repairs. based in UK we offer full UK and Ire collection service


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Might be worth posting your town or village to narrow people’s searches down. I know you do full coverage but some people like to know where exactly there car will be going.


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

What is it with jap cars and rust. ? It was a year ago now I sold my evo 6,was going to cost 10 -12k to do the underneath and even then they wouldn't guarantee it not coming back!! In 2 minds anyhow to sell and get a gtr,so that was the nail in the coffin. Had mine checked im feb when they took the undertrays and had stainless steel bolts fitted. Mines an 09 plate,but reported underneath is good,but surface rust on parts of rear subframe. What is the best treatment for the chassis on these cars as my evo was undersealed countless times,but it still rotted out ?


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Hello, spoke to the man from Dinitrol yesterday regarding my 35, have a look at Dinitrol products
RC900 and 4941.


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Had my MY20 TE fully stripped and treated with Dinitrol straight after delivery. Work done by Pro-tect Services near Buckingham, top guys who know what they're doing.


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Yep sounds like great stuff and very user friendly and a great price,it also leaves lovely finish.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

nn7man said:


> Had my MY20 TE fully stripped and treated with Dinitrol straight after delivery. Work done by Pro-tect Services near Buckingham, top guys who know what they're doing.


Wise decision, at least you reduce the risk of rust starting.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> What is it with jap cars and rust. ? It was a year ago now I sold my evo 6,was going to cost 10 -12k to do the underneath and even then they wouldn't guarantee it not coming back!! In 2 minds anyhow to sell and get a gtr,so that was the nail in the coffin. Had mine checked im feb when they took the undertrays and had stainless steel bolts fitted. Mines an 09 plate,but reported underneath is good,but surface rust on parts of rear subframe. What is the best treatment for the chassis on these cars as my evo was undersealed countless times,but it still rotted out ?


It's the metal treatment they don't do in factory, when I look at my R32 GTR, I consider myself lucky for the little rust found for a car of this age and compared to some I've seen.

For yours, get someone to drop the subframe, media blast it and all the rusty parts, do a multiple layers surface treament on those parts before assembling everything back together, at least you'll be fine for many years if you plan to keep the car and guarantee yourself a good resale value compared to the rest of the market.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Life would be much easier if they had done it at the factory.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Skint said:


> Life would be much easier if they had done it at the factory.


Can't agree more.


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

Takeshi23 said:


> It's the metal treatment they don't do in factory, when I look at my R32 GTR, I consider myself lucky for the little rust found for a car of this age and compared to some I've seen.
> 
> For yours, get someone to drop the subframe, media blast it and all the rusty parts, do a multiple layers surface treament on those parts before assembling everything back together, at least you'll be fine for many years if you plan to keep the car and guarantee yourself a good resale value compared to the rest of the market.


From what I can gather theres not many rusty spots,but I always keep my cars,have no intention of selling this as I love it to bits,but want the peace of mind that it wont start failing Mots without welding like the evo I had. That was a constant battle! 
Thanks for the advice ,certainly be looking into in due course


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Best bet would be to drop the undertrays off and rear wheel arch liners, if all’s well apply some protection so to speak. Future proofing is key imo.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s also worth checking the overlap on panels where they apply seam sealer, bonnets and boots tend to be the worst places where they corrode but check the doors just as a precaution.


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

Skint said:


> Best bet would be to drop the undertrays off and rear wheel arch liners, if all’s well apply some protection so to speak. Future proofing is key imo.


Clean the surface and paint/spray a product on top of what's already there?

Stone chip/Por15 rubberized coating maybe?


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

For any of the Scottish or North England guys there is a place in Johnstone called Preserve and Protect that can offer full under seal with a range of products including Dinitrol. 

I have spoken to a few guys on car meets that have had there cars done and they do a good job. 

It’s something I need to get round too doing, I only use my car in the summer but I noticed my rear subframes have surface rust and I had to replace under tray brackets as they were rusted through  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would advise to remove any rust issues prior to coating with dinotrol.
Take pictures of the underneath once it’s tidy, then apply. That way if you come to sell, you have some small evidence it’s not a rot box hidden away under sealants


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Skint said:


> I would advise to remove any rust issues prior to coating with dinotrol.
> Take pictures of the underneath once it’s tidy, then apply. That way if you come to sell, you have some small evidence it’s not a rot box hidden away under sealants


Sound Advice


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Lookers Nissan Newcastle weren't interested in mine, they claimed the doors had seen paint.
It was their GT-R approved body shop that had previously painted them.



dudersvr said:


> OK hes never not got one through warranty for the corrosion issue under the mirror, its not rust BTW!, answer for any other area is any Nissan NHPC approved bodyshop, call your nearest Nissan NHPC and ask for the name of their approved bodyshop!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don’t think yours being rejected is an isolated case.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes my previous car (09) had both the doors repainted by a Nissan approved body shop. Wing mirror corrosion came back 2 years later. At least my 16 plate is good so far for paintwork. 
The undertray brackets are no better though.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am surprised nobody has copied the undertray brackets in a decent material that is durable.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Sly (Kaizer Motors) does the under tray brackets. Made from marine grade Stainless Steel (SS/316) the kit replaces all 5 brackets and comes with matching stainless fixings (introductory offer in Feb was £125 plus fitting).


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve seen those but I was refering to the drop down brackets that are made from chewing gum.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Skint said:


> I am surprised nobody has copied the undertray brackets in a decent material that is durable.


Im just doing that, Kaiser has made some


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Well get your finger out John half’s the country is in need of some, i’m one of them👍


----------



## Kwsgtr (Jan 2, 2021)

*I purchased GTR may 2021 done 1150 miles in the dry and is in a garage, was able to get car on ramps was shocked to see rust coming through paint on all the welds of Tubular subframe how bad is that *


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’d get a dehumidifier in the garage and then set about putting something on to protect the metal from inside first, followed up with the outside.

Even when you buy new brackets they rust in no time.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we are seeing more and more in our workshops now with floor corrosion and subframe deterioration. Encourage people who are keeping theirs to get the floors sealed with a polymer sealant, drys clear and semi permanent so doesnt end up looking like black syrup after a while.


----------



## PJB (Feb 2, 2018)

davew said:


> we are seeing more and more in our workshops now with floor corrosion and subframe deterioration. Encourage people who are keeping theirs to get the floors sealed with a polymer sealant, drys clear and semi permanent so doesnt end up looking like black syrup after a while.


How much would this sort of protection cost?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

davew said:


> we are seeing more and more in our workshops now with floor corrosion and subframe deterioration. Encourage people who are keeping theirs to get the floors sealed with a polymer sealant, drys clear and semi permanent so doesnt end up looking like black syrup after a while.


Would this equally apply to TE and Nismo models where the body has been produced separately by Nismo with their seam welds, etc? Ta.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think you’ll still get the issues, you can only keep the car dry stored and with some form of protection sprayed on It.

I would’nt be sealing any used car without it being cleaned off prior to application.


----------



## R8s (Jun 29, 2021)

Jm imports done the underseal on my car for £250.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Any pics?


----------



## R8s (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## zogluzop (9 mo ago)

I am meticolous with my car care and really appreciate these kinds of tips.  techzpod mobdro download


----------



## R8s (Jun 29, 2021)

I am the same , Litchfield pointed out that it needs done so might as well catch it now before it gets worse.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The above pictures don't show finesse but I'm sure it will do the job of protecting the car to a degree.👍
It was'nt expensive.


----------



## R8s (Jun 29, 2021)

Skint said:


> The above pictures don't show finesse but I'm sure it will do the job of protecting the car to a degree.👍
> It was'nt expensive.


Not sure what your trying to say here? Are you saying it's a piss poor job of the underseal?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am not saying it's possible poor but it's a basic job as they've not got it all over.


----------



## R8s (Jun 29, 2021)

There certainly aren't any missed bits with the underseal. Covers all the underside and into the cills.


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

I looked at a few and found that alot of GTR's had rust issues. Mine had hardly any in the scheme of things and was able to clean it back and treat it. I also have it stored in a Carcoon Veloce in an insulated garage. Its a great bit of kit for protecting the car and it keeps the battery charged.

Heres some photos.

















And charging system


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The carcoon is nice, I have an earlier version without the frame but much prefer that one. I did’nt rate the charger that came with it and opted for ctek, but I’d buy noco if the ctek packed up.


----------

